# BOXING.....cardio workout !



## Mark Myers (Mar 16, 2011)

Heys guys my name is Mark Myers used to body build in the 90s in Portsmouth Hants !

Just to let every one know im now a full time boxing coach PHOENIX BOXING CLUB in Crookhorn Waterlooville.

Boxing is a great way to get fit,burn fat and of course your are learning a great form of self-defence.

BOX FOR FITNESS-BOX TO FIGHT- YOU CHOOSE !

http://www.phoenixboxingclub.co.uk H


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome man :thumbup1:


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome, I used to do boxercise in my uni days and it used to break me! Great form of cardio and fun!


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi and welcome, I used to box as an amateur, loved it but had to chuck it in due to work commitments and motorcycling injuries.

I'd recommend it to anyone, especially any under 20's on here, get down your local club!


----------

